# Who has an e-bike?



## Helainek (Jul 30, 2019)

I'm curious: Does anyone else here have an electric bike? How did it change your life? 

I bought a Pedego step-thru Interceptor in November, and it has been liberating. For the first time in about a decade I can actually ride a bike again, and I'm loving it!

I get a great workout because I work as hard as I am able without pushing myself too hard. I let pedal assist pick up the slack-especially on hills- while I explore the trail system with friends and family.  The best part is it doesn't matter if I get too tired or am hurting; I can always get back home with the throttle if even I can no longer pedal. It is glorious, and I forget I'm an arthritic old lady (for a little while, anyway).


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 30, 2019)

Looks cool...
.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jul 30, 2019)

I'd like to rent one sometime, just to try it out. Wife and I enjoy riding under our own steam. But, who knows in the future............


----------

